
PG&E Plans Power Shutoff in Bay Area, Northern California - jaytaylor
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/10/08/map-pge-planned-power-shutoff-in-bay-area/
======
Stratoscope
This article links to a non-working map on the PG&E site.

There is better coverage with screenshots of the PG&E maps here:

[https://www.sfgate.com/california-wildfires/article/pge-
pote...](https://www.sfgate.com/california-wildfires/article/pge-potential-
power-outage-map-wind-fire-14501332.php)

Scroll through the gallery to find the map of your area.

------
TheVikingOwain
They’re asking for money at the top of the article, but they say “...plans to
show off power...”. I’m all for paying for journalism but they need to pay for
goddamned editors.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21187542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21187542)

